# What do you think? (potential look-at)



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Riding a green horse is very different from backing one from step one. If you do not have a trainer to back her for you, I would not take this on. JMHO.

She IS cute, but........


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I like her, and some horses are easier to start than others, I got a horse when I was 15 (never owned a horse or really rode a horse) and broke my horse and he was only halter broke
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

then your name is appropriate.  Lucky.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> then your name is appropriate.  Lucky.


Well its his name actually, his name is only lucky will do  and yeah I would say I was lucky having no experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

First I would want to know the dam. 2nd she has no papers pretty much all she has going for her right now is color. I would be concerned why no papers when the sire is known? With hypp breeders still breeding I would be wondering if there is an n/h horse in the bottom side. Also she carries a lot of Poco so herda would be a concern too.

I would be asking if she has been dna'd and if not factor that into what she costs.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Riding a green horse is very different from backing one from step one. If you do not have a trainer to back her for you, I would not take this on. JMHO.
> 
> She IS cute, but........


Yeah I definetely agree with that. I am starting up lessons with a new instructor, and I'm not sure if she'd be willing to help me out or not. Even if I don't have someone train for me, it would be good to have someone to help me out if I need it.



> I like her, and some horses are easier to start than others, I got a horse when I was 15 (never owned a horse or really rode a horse) and broke my horse and he was only halter broke


That is very lucky! Especially since you had no experience at all. 
I agree though, some horses are way easier than others... it's always a gamble not knowing what yours will be. haha



> First I would want to know the dam. 2nd she has no papers pretty much all she has going for her right now is color. I would be concerned why no papers when the sire is known? With hypp breeders still breeding I would be wondering if there is an n/h horse in the bottom side. Also she carries a lot of Poco so herda would be a concern too.
> 
> I would be asking if she has been dna'd and if not factor that into what she costs.


She came from auction, so I guess she didn't have papers from her old owner. I agree, I will ask them though!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Macslady said:


> First I would want to know the dam. 2nd she has no papers pretty much all she has going for her right now is color. I would be concerned why no papers when the sire is known? With hypp breeders still breeding I would be wondering if there is an n/h horse in the bottom side. Also she carries a lot of Poco so herda would be a concern too.
> 
> I would be asking if she has been dna'd and if not factor that into what she costs.


 
I was wondering the hypp issue, too. 
I do like her looks. she has a big stride and her hind hits the ground before her fore in the trot, which I like.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

My mare doesn't have papers because her sire wasn't registered. It's a shame because her dam is registered and has Doc O'Lena on her side. Just because she doesn't have papers isn't a reason to be suspicious  Checking for those diseases wouldn't be a bad idea, but it shouldn't be a turn off if you aren't needing a registered horse for breed shows.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't be showing in breed shows or anything like that. Just for local shows and pleasure/trail riding :]
About the hypp though, if the owners don't know who the dam is, how would I know if or not she is hypp positive?
Thanks!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I assume you can get a blood test or something? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

What macslady is saying is that a way breeders, who have HYPP in their lines, sometimes choose to get rid of affected HYPP horses is through an auction. They send them through with no papers and a good luck wave to the person who buys them. 
Therefore, since this filly came from an auction with no knowledge of who her dam was, it'd be worthwhile to factor the cost of getting her tested for HERDA and HYPP into her purchase price. 
In my opinion, as a general rule, any stock horse/stock horse cross without 100% known bloodlines should be tested for HYPP just because it is such a prevalent disease.

I think both tests (HERDA and HYPP) just require mane hairs, with roots attached, to be sent and tested in a lab. I think it's generally $40 a test? I'm not sure.

She's really cute! What would you be planning on using her for? I think she'd look really adorable in an english saddle....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> What macslady is saying is that a way breeders, who have HYPP in their lines, sometimes choose to get rid of affected HYPP horses is through an auction. They send them through with no papers and a good luck wave to the person who buys them.
> Therefore, since this filly came from an auction with no knowledge of who her dam was, it'd be worthwhile to factor the cost of getting her tested for HERDA and HYPP into her purchase price.
> In my opinion, as a general rule, any stock horse/stock horse cross without 100% known bloodlines should be tested for HYPP just because it is such a prevalent disease.


Okay, thanks for clarifying that up for me :] That definetely could be a reason for her being at auction, as it seems strange that she would be sent to auction with no papers and from a good sire.
I haven't heard back from the owners yet, but if they don't know the dam, I will definetely do the testing if we liked her.



> She's really cute! What would you be planning on using her for? I think she'd look really adorable in an english saddle....


I think she's adorable too! :] I would use her for western and english. I'm not sure which direction of discipline I will be taking, so I'd like to get a horse that has potential to do it all. 
I will do a little reining and trail riding. I am also hoping to do some cross country and jumping as well. Basically it will all be for fun, just local shows no competitive stuff :] Unless, I decide which discipline I will specialize in.
Can't decide between western or english though, I love both <3


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

So, the owners emailed me back and said that the people who bred her forgot which mare she was out of. They left her in a field until she was 2, then took her to auction.
That seems fishy to me, why the breeders didn't register her and how could they forget who the foal came out of?


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

That is fishy. Some horses aren't registered like mine because they can't be... But there's sounds like a lame excuse unless they have like 8 broodmares in a field and just leave them there andbnot check on them or their foals...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to the breeder's site, and the third horse down on this page looks like it's her.
New Babies of 2009

It says her dam is Maromac Koi.
Maybe I should contact the breeders


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would definitely contact the original breeders. theres no reason that they wouldnt know the dam that i can think of. but she is a cutie. even with no papers (once you get that all cleared up) she could be a great little mare. my colt has no papers but he is by far the best horse i have ever trained. but get the papers and bloodline thing straightened out before you go any deeper into this


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I agree.
But since they are reputable breeders, they would have registered her. Unless there was a reason not to, such as her being positive for HYPP or having some problem with her.
But, I will contact them before I do anything.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't find the breeders email. But, the owners emailed me and said that the breeders said she "slipped through the cracks". They couldn't sell her as a weanling, and left her out to pasture for a couple years. Then, they took her to auction.
Makes me wonder why she "slipped through the cracks". And why the original breeders wouldn't have registered her when she was a weanling, like they do for the rest of their horses. 
I emailed the owner to see if she had the breeders email to contact them about her.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Is there something wrong with the contact info on the site you posted? Am I missing something here?

I would contact the breeder WITHOUT the current owner, but that is just me. Something is not right with this story, and if you contact the breeder without the owner you may get a whole nother story. Then you may have to decide what is true.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Is there something wrong with the contact info on the site you posted? Am I missing something here?


I clicked on "contact us" and my computer's email won't come up. If you can see the email when you click contact us, please let me know what it is! Mine keeps telling me "error".



> I would contact the breeder WITHOUT the current owner, but that is just me. Something is not right with this story, and if you contact the breeder without the owner you may get a whole nother story. Then you may have to decide what is true.


I agree, that's what I'm going to do. I also talked to someone who knows the filly, and she said she is a great horse, and that if she had room she would take her. She said to contact the breeders to find out why they brought her to the auction, and why she wasn't registered.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go-the email address according to the link you supplied is

[email protected]

Here is the other contact info-perhaps call them? Just don't harrass them, of course.

Doug and Marj Mackay
4275 224th St. Langley, B.C. Canada V2Z 2V5
(604) 514-8414 Cell # 778-866-5197


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Picture wise the thing that would worry me is that in all the pics of her wearing a saddle, she's on the move and isn't wearing a lead of any kind. Why turn a horse loose with a saddle on? That doesn't make much sense. 

I had a QH pally filly that no one ever bothered to register. Some times its easier for the breeder to just sell the foal with the registration info and let the new owner register the foal, so the new owner can pick the name and also so they won't have to change the foal's documentation over into their name. You'll see a lot of "REGISTRATION PENDING" in sale ad titles and usually that means that they CAN be registered but the breeder hasn't done it yet. Some breeders just want to make it easier on THEM and not have to pay for getting the horse registered themselves.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Funny how they know who the sire is but not the dam....LOL usually means someones hiding something.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I would totally pass something is up I know when I go to an auction I havent a clue who the seller's are and for this buyer to "know" so much about the breeders makes me think they arent very honest people like they are trying to find some sucker to take this horse. JMO


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Here you go-the email address according to the link you supplied is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Here is the other contact info-perhaps call them? Just don't harrass them, of course.


Thank you very much! I just emailed them, and of course I wouldn't harrass them :] Just a few questions about the filly!



> Funny how they know who the sire is but not the dam....LOL usually means someones hiding something.


Yeah, that seems very strange to me. But, when I looked on the breeders website, this filly was pictured under 2009 foals, and it said who her dam was.
Maybe since they breed alot of horses, they couldn't remember off the spot who her dam was?



> I would totally pass something is up I know when I go to an auction I havent a clue who the seller's are and for this buyer to "know" so much about the breeders makes me think they arent very honest people like they are trying to find some sucker to take this horse. JMO


Yeah, It feels a little fishy at the moment, but I will investigate a little further. I really love the looks of the filly, so I hope everything is all good :}


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Funny discussion on the AQHA public policy board on facebook this very topic right now a heated discusson wth people who breed the n/h and h/h horses they breed for the h an openly admit when it goes wrong they take the horses to salebarns and get rid of them without papers imo this is disgusting and a disgrace to the breed and registry.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She appears to be a nice enough filly. She's going to be quite bulky when she's grown though if she's this big at 2.

I wholeheartedly agree with others though. If you can contact her breeders, I would, just to see what they have to say about her (it wouldn't hurt to inquire about the temperament of sire and dam while you are talking to them either as that will play a large role in how easy she is to back). Before you pay to bring her home, have her tested for HYPP and HERDA. HYPP especially considering her appearance and questionable dam identification.

If you do bring her home, please get some help to get her going under saddle. Sometimes it's easy, others....not so much.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> She appears to be a nice enough filly. She's going to be quite bulky when she's grown though if she's this big at 2.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with others though. If you can contact her breeders, I would, just to see what they have to say about her (it wouldn't hurt to inquire about the temperament of sire and dam while you are talking to them either as that will play a large role in how easy she is to back). Before you pay to bring her home, have her tested for HYPP and HERDA. HYPP especially considering her appearance and questionable dam identification.
> 
> If you do bring her home, please get some help to get her going under saddle. Sometimes it's easy, others....not so much.


The ones we expect to be easy often times fool the heck out of us and the ones we expect to fight us every step of the way dont.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck! Shes a nice looking filly! Its a shame the breeders let her "fall through the cracks"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> The ones we expect to be easy often times fool the heck out of us and the ones we expect to fight us every step of the way dont.


Too true, I've ridden quite a few that I did all the groundwork on and though "Wow, that was easy, this is going to be a cake walk...then I step in the saddle and it's a whole different world". I've also trained some that all the groundwork was a fight and I just _knew_ that they would be some horrid monster under saddle...then once I was mounted, they just walked off like they'd been broke for 10 years or so an never cause a single problem LOL.


----------



## hammerit (Jul 1, 2012)

I own the horse you guys are talking about. I had some bad feelings about getting her. I bought her a few months ago. Anyway, lately I've been looking up stuff on her dam and sire and tonight came across this. I did talk to the breeder but they just said sometimes horses going to auctions just happen. They also said there was no papers. We called them just after we got her. I am so in love with this horse I hope she doesn't have anything wrong with her. She is so sweet and a quick learner. My heart is truly breaking thinking something is wrong. I should have known better than to buy and not look into things. I did find a lot of stuff fishy but didn't listen to reality. She follows me around like a dog. If you guys know anything else about her please let me know. I will be getting her tested. Sad that people don't seem to mind doing this to others.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

hammerit said:


> I own the horse you guys are talking about. I had some bad feelings about getting her. I bought her a few months ago. Anyway, lately I've been looking up stuff on her dam and sire and tonight came across this. I did talk to the breeder but they just said sometimes horses going to auctions just happen. They also said there was no papers. We called them just after we got her. I am so in love with this horse I hope she doesn't have anything wrong with her. She is so sweet and a quick learner. My heart is truly breaking thinking something is wrong. I should have known better than to buy and not look into things. I did find a lot of stuff fishy but didn't listen to reality. She follows me around like a dog. If you guys know anything else about her please let me know. I will be getting her tested. Sad that people don't seem to mind doing this to others.


I would just have her HYPP and HERDA tested. I would be more concerned with the HYPP but while your at it better safe than sorry! 

We did receive a horse in for training that the owners bought at auction, a REALLY pretty, nice, good personality mare. So obviously QH, she looked very well bred, for halter, but she was sold as grade with no papers. Yeah, she ended up HYPP N/H. We begged the owner to test her, but that fell on deaf ears until she had a very bad attack... her first one but not her last. Now she is a really nice looking pasture pet.


----------



## hammerit (Jul 1, 2012)

Lopin N Paint said:


> I would just have her HYPP and HERDA tested. I would be more concerned with the HYPP but while your at it better safe than sorry!
> 
> We did receive a horse in for training that the owners bought at auction, a REALLY pretty, nice, good personality mare. So obviously QH, she looked very well bred, for halter, but she was sold as grade with no papers. Yeah, she ended up HYPP N/H. We begged the owner to test her, but that fell on deaf ears until she had a very bad attack... her first one but not her last. Now she is a really nice looking pasture pet.


How do I go about getting her tested? Does anyone know?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

hammerit said:


> How do I go about getting her tested? Does anyone know?


Is she AQHA reg? they have that great 5 panel test its tests for the major 5 genetic diseases I have all of mine tested its great to have.


----------



## hammerit (Jul 1, 2012)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Is she AQHA reg? they have that great 5 panel test its tests for the major 5 genetic diseases I have all of mine tested its great to have.


 No she came unpapered.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i just want to state that i think the breeder website posted is fishy as 2 photos are exactl the same but are labeled as 2 different foals?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cheese look at those prices under for sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

